# Want to become a surrogate for a friend.



## charlie_lael

Can anybody walk me through the process? How would it start and how much does it usually cost? I'm in the US. Also, can I do this while living in a different state?


----------



## Phantom710

Hi! I would love to help out as much as I can.

Cost wise it really varies.

If you go independently (which you may be doing as it's your friend) It is a lot cheaper. Agencies are a lot more expensive for the couple, but they do all the "foot work"

Being a surro for a friend in another state/country is definately doable. Keep in mind that some states have strict guidelines while others don't really regulate it, and there are some where it's illegal. 

First, you will need to have a med screening. (Usually also a psych screening, but with your friends' approval, it could probably be passed). They will check BMI, urine, blood and your uterus. You will need to have little to no scarring on your uterus. If you do have scarring, you may have to go in for a minor surgery where they get rid of scar tissue.

Upon passing med screening, you and the parents will need a lawyer, preferably one that specializes in reproductive areas (while you are trusted by your friends, the lawyer will be able to get all the pre-birth paperwork done saying that you were never the mother...etc.) and Medical Insurance. 

Now--- you might already have insurance which will cover IVF treatments and pregnancy, if so, WONDERFUL.

the next part is really dependent on how the parents will be going about getting their embryos.

After legal and med clearance/insurance is out of the way:

If they have embryos already frozen, it's fairly easy. You get on the meds, go to the clinic, and they transfer them.

If they are doing a fresh cycle you and the mother (or egg donor) will have to match up your cycles with bcp and a few other injections. They will retrieve the eggs, and fertilize them. 3-5 days later you will be able to transfer them in.

Let me know if you have any questions :flower:


----------



## lillyangel

Hi im considering this too but im in the uk, are you going to use your own egg or your friends?


----------

